# Elgin Gull Revisited



## oldspoke (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello Fellow Wheel Folk

 This cycle has just "come out of the woodwork". Don't believe it when you are told that all the rarities have been found. This is a true barn fresh cycle that has hung in the rafters for over 50 years. Bars replaced long ago and no stand. I thought that folks here might appreciate seeing this bike.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 30, 2015)

Killer bike! thanks for posting it here for us to view.

Nick.


----------



## cds2323 (Jul 30, 2015)

So cool to see another one. Ever since I first saw the catalog ad in the Evolution book twenty some years ago, I've wanted one. Thought it would be nice to have a 26" bike versus the 24" Silver Kings. Then I heard that only one was known to exist. Dreamed of finding one since. Glad to know they're still out there. 

Thanks for sharing the pictures. Any more to the story?

Wonder how many miles are on the cyclometer?


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 30, 2015)

Wow! Just awesome!


----------



## catfish (Jul 31, 2015)

Very cool! I think that makes five known of the Elgin Gull.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 31, 2015)

Wow. Give me a moment.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 31, 2015)

Very nice!!! I miss my Gull.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 31, 2015)

One of the best finds of the year! Thanks for sharing


----------



## oldspoke (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks for all of your comments .

Serial # N 44989

Odometer reads 918 miles !


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 31, 2015)

N54764 was my Gull serial # 
Your Gull is older. Just be super carefull riding it. You can feel the flex in the crankhanger.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 31, 2015)

Very nice indeed!!
Is that a mead stem? I need one.....


----------



## catfish (Jul 31, 2015)

Good info. Thanks. 



oldspoke said:


> Thanks for all of your comments .
> 
> Serial # N 44989
> 
> Odometer reads 918 miles !


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 31, 2015)

Amazing bike, and super nice photo's.
 It's interesting to see how the tubes and lugs were pinned.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jul 31, 2015)

You're exactly right. I'm very hesitant to say I know where all the rare bikes are or how many are out there because my Elgin Bluebird came out of a barn in Pennsylvania that nobody knew existed.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 31, 2015)

Congrats nice find, thanxs for sharing the pics on another find of a Gull!!


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 31, 2015)

Who was the builder of these bikes? Monark?


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 31, 2015)

Westfield was the maker

Nick.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks for the info nick


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 1, 2015)

love this! would love to have something as cool as this! great find!


----------

